# [Poll] Extremely frequent MCU restarts



## rchopra (Jan 17, 2019)

Hello,

I just posted an update my current situation with an NJ SC and excessive MCU restarts. Hoping to get some polling numbers to share with the SC tomorrow. If you have a minute, please give it a read.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Sanity check...this is your only post...What poll are you referring to?


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

I believe @rchopra is referring to when the center screen goes blank and then the "T" appears... maybe they can edit the post to include a poll or a mod can jump in.

If we're just looking for data points here, I very rarely have a restart (as I described it above, in case an MCU restart is something else entirely).


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Poll added


----------



## EastMo (Jan 18, 2019)

rchopra said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just posted an update my current situation with an NJ SC and excessive MCU restarts. Hoping to get some polling numbers to share with the SC tomorrow. If you have a minute, please give it a read.


I experience a delay of 20 to 30 seconds nearly every other start. The sound has been muted twice (all sound). Interestingly enough, if the brake pedal will depress you can drive with the screen blank. While getting the turn signal system fixed the service rep suggested the start delay was "normal".


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

EastMo said:


> While getting the turn signal system fixed the service rep suggested the start delay was "normal".


it is not normal. not totally unheard of, obviously, but not normal behavior.


----------



## JoeP (Sep 7, 2018)

Ive had it happen a number of times recently. I think mostly in the software version i had before 5.4 I just switched to 5.15 yesterday so i dont know what thats going to be like. There was a time when essentially every time i went to the car i had to reboot it, but 5.4 made that happen less often (I think anyway, it stopped happening very often anyway)


----------



## Ecarcompany (Jan 17, 2019)

Our car had this problem. The screen rebooted daily and sometimes multiple times a day. I think it is finally fixed. They replaced the computer. They had the car twice. First time, new touchscreen, 3 weeks. Second time, new computer, 1 week. So far so good after a week. Strange thing is it came back with a dual motor logo on the trunk. 

Is your car fixed?


----------



## MrMannilow (Nov 21, 2018)

Ecarcompany said:


> Our car had this problem. The screen rebooted daily and sometimes multiple times a day. I think it is finally fixed. They replaced the computer. They had the car twice. First time, new touchscreen, 3 weeks. Second time, new computer, 1 week. So far so good after a week. Strange thing is it came back with a dual motor logo on the trunk.
> 
> Is your car fixed?


Mines been doing this since 2019.5.4 after 2019.5.15 it got way worse 5 reboots in 10 minutes. Tesla 800 service told me they saw the logs, and the car was unsafe to drive. It then took me 5 more days of phone calls to get the car towed to service.

I've been told the "computer" has also been replaced in mine, whatever that means.

Car is currently at that body shop for paint, thanks for the reminder I'm going to ask them to remove my dual motor badge


----------



## TMK26 (May 2, 2018)

This happened to me this morning (first time in the 6 months since taking delivery) exiting the highway and coming up to the traffic light. The screen went black and the radio (Slacker) stopped working. The screen rebooted after a couple of minutes (it was a bit nerve wrenching), and Slacker came back a minute or so after that.

Now it's parked where I work and I can't connect the car via the app. I get a "Vehicle Connection Error".

I'm on 2019.9 if that matters.

​


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

TMK26 said:


> This happened to me this morning (first time in the 6 months since taking delivery) exiting the highway and coming up to the traffic light. The screen went black and the radio (Slacker) stopped working. The screen rebooted after a couple of minutes (it was a bit nerve wrenching), and Slacker came back a minute or so after that.
> 
> Now it's parked where I work and I can't connect the car via the app. I get a "Vehicle Connection Error".
> 
> ...


I think this is a new issue that cropped up with 2019.8 and may also exist in 2019.9.


----------



## Mehul (Jun 9, 2018)

rchopra said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just posted an update my current situation with an NJ SC and excessive MCU restarts. Hoping to get some polling numbers to share with the SC tomorrow. If you have a minute, please give it a read.


I had similar issue since I took delivery. Computer would reboot 3-4 times in a 10 min trip everyday. Tesla SC kept saying it was a software issue but never got resolved. Finally after 2 months, I had to tweet to Tesla and write a formal letter. SC wanted exact times of the crash so for 3 days I must have spammed them with 50 crash times. That got their attention and they looked at the logs. They finally switched my computer and what do you know.....NO CRASHES since then. I have driven close to 1600 miles after the replacement.

FYI. If they do replace the computer, you will lose the KWh and Wh/m for the trip. It will get reset. Not sure if you want to record them just to see how much energy the car has used over the life of the car.

Good luck!


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Mehul said:


> I had similar issue since I took delivery. Computer would reboot 3-4 times in a 10 min trip everyday. Tesla SC kept saying it was a software issue but never got resolved. Finally after 2 months, I had to tweet to Tesla and write a formal letter. SC wanted exact times of the crash so for 3 days I must have spammed them with 50 crash times. That got their attention and they looked at the logs. They finally switched my computer and what do you know.....NO CRASHES since then. I have driven close to 1600 miles after the replacement.
> 
> FYI. If they do replace the computer, you will lose the KWh and Wh/m for the trip. It will get reset. Not sure if you want to record them just to see how much energy the car has used over the life of the car.
> 
> Good luck!


If it is happening that often, it definitely seems like a hardware issue.


----------

